# Contest Winnings from JonDot



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

When I won the contest to guess JonDots 1,025th post, I did not expect this... A box of Torano Exodus 1959's!!! Are you SH*^^*NG me??? JonDot, you are awesome. I can't tell you how much I appreciate this brother. My guys were salivating... Thanks again for the great prize!!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

WOW! What a prize! Thats truley awesome. Enjoy those smokes!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

WOW that is incredible! congrats chris you def deserve those!

oh man... how many are there? just the 8?


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow!! John is a great guy and a real BOTL to us all!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy Crap!! Awesome winnings!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> WOW that is incredible! congrats chris you def deserve those!
> 
> oh man... how many are there? just the 8?


No way brother... a full box of 24. I couldn't believe it... Jon is awesome


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

wow! i think i know what you could do with a few of those 

good timing i say hahahaha


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats on the winnings. John is an awesome BOTL.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> wow! i think i know what you could do with a few of those
> 
> good timing i say hahahaha


Funny that you mentioned that... make mine a 555 deal... how does that sound? Just like Domino's.... ahhhhh. 6 more months.


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

i have a dominos thats technically 2 towns away from me..
i live on the border of one of those towns. they will deliver to the house thats litterally 150yards from my house...but wont deliver to my house since im in guilford and they only deliver to north branford...which is all of 150yards from me. do you have any idea how angry that makes me? lmao


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Thats a hell of a contest winning! Congrats!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome winnings


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool winnings right there


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is some serious winnings there!!! Congrats!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very thoughtful of John and congrats on the win Chris--don't know how I missed this contest now that is a rarity--


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

WOW! Great winnings right there


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Congrats, those are some nice sticks there.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Great winnings


----------



## Super64 (Jun 4, 2008)

Just amazing.. Nice going JonDot!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

that is super rad man !!! what an award...mr dot doesnt seem to play around


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Very nice! The 1959 is one my favorite Toranos.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice grab


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

great winnings!!Jon is great botl


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Congrats!!! thats one hell of a payout


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats on your winnings.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

John is the man 4 sure!!WOW what a contest winning....


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

John is on hell of a generous BOTL. Congrats on the winnings that is 24 solid sticks right there!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

amateurke said:


> Wow!! John is a great guy and a real BOTL to us all!!


*You got that right*


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

I agree with all--great winnings and some great smokes


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

gratz on the kick-ass prize! enjoy....


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Congrats on the winnings. John you are one great BOTL.


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Great prize


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Guys he's one of the best and he truely does it just to make other BOTL's happy. He would have been fine if you didn't post anything. I have lots of respect for that guy.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice one John

Winning is good


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow great winnings. Enjoy those


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Congrats Chris. Awesome prize for a deserving BOTL.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice winnings


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*Congrats...*

Great smokes too...:redface:


----------

